# Airfix Forgotten Prisoner



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - just thought i would post my latest kit bash/sculpt..
i got a cheap Airfix skeleton from ebay and using some of the tips in AFM magazine sculpted this Forgotten Prisoner based sculpt.
the Skeleton is 12 inches tall and the rear wall 14 inches tall, made from foam and covered in Woodland Scenics Foam Putty to make the details on the brick work - i sculpted the Rat, Spider, Arm, Skull, Snake, plate, cup and chain shackles from AVES Apoxie sculpt, the whole thing took around a week.










I will be painting in a few days time permitting!


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

WOW looks like its going to turn out great! Keep us posted!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, heck, that looks great!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool!  

~RK~


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Ooooooh, really nice job with all the details and such. Be anxious to see it painted.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome work, great details! Can't wait to see the finished product. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

That looks really nice. Very good work on this!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, Ian, that's stellar work! You should take a bow!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks for all the comments!.. you are all too kind!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

You always amaze me Ian!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Bravo!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic work Ian, I knew you were a great modeler and painter but didn't know you were a sculptor as well. That wall coming around the sides with the bars really sets it off. And you sculpted the extras as well. Amazing work, can't wait to see it all painted up.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking GREAT Ian:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wonderful, Ian! thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Great job! Looks more like the Forgotten Prisoner THAN the Forgotten Prisoner!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ian,

That kitbash is turning out GREAT!!! Nice job on the details....looks very much like the Aurora kit only better!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

MUCH better than the original! :thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool work, kudos Ian! :thumbsup:


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Fantastic work,cant wait to see it painted:thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Beautiful work Ian! Looking forward to seeing hoow you paint it up. 

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Two metacarpals, sesamoid bones, and phalanges (proximal and distal) up, Ian! Airfix ought to use your sculpt as a master for a kit. Did you use tissue paper to create the FG's rotten clothing?


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> Two metacarpals, sesamoid bones, and phalanges (proximal and distal) up, Ian! Airfix ought to use your sculpt as a master for a kit. Did you use tissue paper to create the FG's rotten clothing?


LOL.. aint got a clue about bones Mark?.. but to answer you question everything was sculpted with Aves Apoxie sculpt.. there is more pictures of the sculpt on my facebook page.. there is the link below..

http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=89502&id=1644834859


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent work Ian!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I love how it's coming up! Have you been able to find the time to paint it yet??

Chris.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That looks great! Nice work!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Auroranut said:


> Excellent work Ian!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I love how it's coming up! Have you been able to find the time to paint it yet??
> 
> Chris.


Many thanks again for the comments!.. Auroranut - i started the Halcyon Mean Machine kit just after the sculpt.. and due to working on night shift this week it will be a few more weeks before it's painted!.. i don't know weather to paint it like the box art - or to just paint it in a natural way??


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It'll be well worth the wait Ian. You do fantastic work!
Either style would look good. 

Chris.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome job on all the scratch built pieces! Way to be creative. Looks great and I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

love it !!!:thumbsup:
hb


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can hardly wait to see it finished.There is one thing that I do not understand about the Aurora Forgotten Prisoner kit.Why is what seems to be the prison door made of metal bars so small in proportion to The Prisoner.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

xsavoie said:


> Can hardly wait to see it finished.There is one thing that I do not understand about the Aurora Forgotten Prisoner kit.Why is what seems to be the prison door made of metal bars so small in proportion to The Prisoner.


I have also thought this looked strange Xsavoie! - i have come to the conclusion it's not a door!.. it's too narrow and small!.. maybee some sort of window or vent??.. or a way of passing food and swilling out the cells..


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, and those thick walls really look like a prison - the wall on the Aurora kit doesn't depress you in quite the same way!


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Excellent stuff - better than the original and you have just given me an inspired idea for the skeleton I have from the Visible Man kit.

Waiting for the paint up with anticipation:thumbsup:

Dave


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

That is outstanding! Also looking forward to seeing it painted....Great Job!

Rob


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Ian, you've got the finished product up on Facebook! Why not here yet??? The people here are even more appreciative and you did an excellent job as I noted on Facebook. Guys, it is even better totally complete and an amazing creation.

Bob K.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> Hey Ian, you've got the finished product up on Facebook! Why not here yet??? The people here are even more appreciative and you did an excellent job as I noted on Facebook. Guys, it is even better totally complete and an amazing creation.
> 
> Bob K.


Many thanks Bob..i will upload better photo's on here for all to view!..


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*AWESOME!!! *:thumbsup:


----------

